# My Syrian Hamster



## MeoMeu (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello, I just wanted to introduce my hammie, Belle. I got her on Sept. 1st, 2010 when she was 4 months old from a lady in my area who had an accidental litter and couldn't keep all the hamsters. She's now about 1 year and 8 months old and still going strong. Anywho, without further delay, the pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627047476234/
Also, her cage:


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

She's adorable :3


----------

